# فيلات بصيغة Dwg بجميع التفاصيل الهندسية



## مبروكي (3 أكتوبر 2007)

اليكم هذة الفيلات بجميع التفاصيل الهندسية و اتمنى ان تجد فيها الفائدة
http://rapidshare.com/files/59721420/des_villas.rar


----------



## أبن الفيحاء-حسن (3 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
مششششششششششششششششششكور ياخي


----------



## bradoine (3 أكتوبر 2007)

barak allahou fik


----------



## med-dz (3 أكتوبر 2007)

لك الشكر ..

الله يعين على الرابيد شير :57: ...

جزاك الله خير ...

تحياتي ،


----------



## maxim7313 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي على المساهمة وانشا الله تستمر


----------



## scarface6us (18 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أروى (18 أكتوبر 2007)

مرسى كتييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (18 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك اللة فيك و شكراً


----------



## العابدين (24 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا
جاري التحميل


----------



## م / علي صالح شلال (24 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rahel (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي علي المجهود


----------



## tiger007 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

ششششششششششكككككككككككككككررررررررررررا


----------



## sulaiman (25 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## معماريه مبدعه (25 أكتوبر 2007)

شكررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## م / رانية (25 أكتوبر 2007)

ألف شكر أنا بنزل الفيلات .


----------



## adil (25 أكتوبر 2007)

الف الف شكر انا انشائي بس بحب شغل معماري


----------



## abod1976 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

مرسى كتييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## عبدالله مسغالمي (26 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك اللة فيك و شكراً


----------



## mostafa10 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*ارجو المساعده*

انا مش عارف احمل من ( الرابيت شير) ارجو المساعده من فضلكم


----------



## mostafa10 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*ارجو المساعده*

ارجو المساعده في اقرب وقت ممكن


----------



## sasy0o0o (27 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
جارى التحميل


----------



## محمد الفقيه (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*كيف أسوي*

والله مني عارف احمله ازاي:83:


----------



## محمد الفقيه (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*اخوكم الفقيه يستغيث*

أخوي مبروكي والله حاولت انزلها اكثرمن مرة بس ماعرفت ارجو منك اومن احد المشاركين شرح طريقة التحميل:86: انا متشوق لشوفها


----------



## احمد تهامي (30 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي الغزيز برجاء ارسال الملفات مره اخري لان الملف معطوب و شكرا


----------



## masa_arch2010 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ZUBAIDA ABDULRHMAN (31 أكتوبر 2007)

ما بيفتح ابدا


----------



## raindrop (31 أكتوبر 2007)

يا جماهة يسلمو بس مافي مجال اشي غير رابيد شير ما بيفتح عندي


----------



## raindrop (31 أكتوبر 2007)

يا جماعة يسلمو بس مافي مجال اشي غير رابيد شير ما بيفتح عندي


----------



## crismis2000 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااا الف شكر لك


----------



## مهم (26 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## بني دار (26 نوفمبر 2007)

اذا ممكن أعرف كيف تنزيل الفيلا


----------



## KOKO266 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

ما نزل معي هاد الموقع ما احبه ابدا لاني ما اعرف كيف انزل منه


----------



## بني دار (27 نوفمبر 2007)

كيف تنزيل الفيلا


----------



## hazem010 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سبع الليل (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكراً لك أخي الفاضل*


----------



## salama (29 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (29 نوفمبر 2007)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## ربيع الروح (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك لكن ياليت تنزليها على موقع أخر حتى نستفيد


----------



## saudi concept (30 نوفمبر 2007)

أتمنى من صاحب الموضوع أو أي أحد قام بتنزيل الملف أن يحمله على موقع آخر مجاني حتى نستطيع تنزيله عندنا.

الرابيد شير لابد من اشتراك لتنزيل الملفات أما رفعها مجانا لمدة محدودة وعدد محدد.

أتمنا أن نجد ردا ايجابيا

تحياتي


----------



## saudi concept (30 نوفمبر 2007)

جاري التحميل

اللي مايعرف كيف بحميل الملف يتبع التالي

عند فتحك للعنوان قم بتحريك الصفحة إلى أسفل وانتظر قرابة 8 دقائق (سترى عداد الوقت في منتصف الصفحة فوق الجدول) بعد انتهاء المدة يقوم بتجديد الصفحة ويطلب منك اختيار أحد الخيارين لأنك غير مسجل .. اختر (free) وانتظر حتى يتم تحديث الصفحة وستجد صندوق صغير لإدخال أحرف وأرقام به .. موجودة هذه الارقام أمامك وهي عبارة عن أربعة خانات .. قم بادخالها وانتظر قليلا وسيتك تحميل الملف .... وشكرا


----------



## مهندس مدني مقيد (30 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## م رعد أزهري (1 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (1 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ramzy1974 (7 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر على المساهمة


----------



## مهم (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## الوفية دائما (10 فبراير 2008)

مشكور 
جاري التحميل ان شاء الله.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (10 فبراير 2008)

بارك اللة فيك و شكراً


----------



## ramy_abdo (10 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جدا يا وحش


----------



## الرااكد (11 فبراير 2008)

الله يعطيك الصحة


----------



## ممدوح انور (11 فبراير 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر ادريس (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرا والله يبارك فيكم


----------



## د. م. محمد الدهيبي (14 فبراير 2008)

لم اعرف كيف افتح الفايل ارجوا ايضاح كيفبة ذلك


----------



## حسام بركي (18 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لكم على المساهمة الجيدة


----------



## Lubna (18 فبراير 2008)

منتهيه مدت التنزيل المجاني!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ولا انا غلطانه...الموضوع مهم بالنسبه لي ممكن اذا حدا نزلها يرجع ينزلها مرة تانيه في الموقع...رجاء حار


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (19 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## سلفارا (20 فبراير 2008)

مش عارفه احمل الفايل


----------



## عبد الباسط الحسيني (20 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك على هذه الفيلات وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس فصولي (21 فبراير 2008)

احم احم للأسف ما اعرف للرابيد شير...؟؟؟؟



بس عالعموم مشكووووووووووووووووور وما قصرت يا اغلاهم...




اخوك المهندس فصوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولي...


----------



## ناصر حطاب (21 فبراير 2008)

مهم قال:


> شكرا وجارى التحميل


السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدنا بمخطط وصور للفلل الحديثة وشكرا


----------



## فلنساوي خطير (29 فبراير 2008)

مشكور جاري التحميل


----------



## medyn arch (14 سبتمبر 2009)

موقع رابيد شير مشاكله كتيره ولا يعمل على dailup في سورية بتمنى استبعاده


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*---- بارك الله فيك ----*


----------



## rose_arc (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرررررررا جزيلا و *بارك اللة فيك 
*


----------



## mohamed2009 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## antonarc (15 سبتمبر 2009)

* شكرا جزيلا
جاري التحميل*​


----------



## libya_tripoli (15 سبتمبر 2009)

هذه اول مشاركة لى فى الملتقى 
مشــــــــكور جدا على الموضوع 
جــــــــــــــــــــارى التحميــــــــــل


----------



## antonarc (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*its very good*


----------



## الـ هيثم (24 سبتمبر 2009)

جاري التحميل 
*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على المجهود

ولكن


الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## عمر عبد السلام (24 ديسمبر 2009)

انا متشكر جدا


----------



## GARDEN (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود . . . .تحياتي


----------



## mohamed2009 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## محمد سعيد محمد عمر (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الخثعمي 376 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ياإخــــــــــوان وش أفضل الكتب لتعليم ال3d ماكس


----------



## احمد_سلوم (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم
مششششششششششششششششششكور ياخي*​


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (12 يونيو 2010)

ممنون


----------

